

The hidden images within PHP - Mojah
http://mattiasgeniar.be/2012/02/21/the-hidden-images-within-php/
Did you know that the logo's of the PHP project are hidden within the PHP source code and can be magically shown using a simple URL string?
======
unix-junkie
Nmap leverages that cool stuff for precise PHP version fingerprinting.

See <http://nmap.org/nsedoc/scripts/http-php-version.html>

